# Equipment Decals/Stickers



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

I find it interesting how different companies treat their product decals and advertisements. 

Here is the situation. 

The last couple weeks we have been repainting our plows and getting some older ones we haven't used in a couple years back into service. I personally like the stock look of equipment, in this case plows. 

First was an e-mail to BOSS for a new set of decals. Responded the same day and the decal for two plows are on their way.

Tried emailing BLIZZARD with no response.Sent a message to their facebook account. No Response. Posted a polite message on their wall asking about decals, post was deleted!! Finally called my dealer who contacted them and they charge you for them, and personally I could get them printed cheaper then what they wanted for them. 

Also called PALFINGER (crane company) for one we have on our truck and they are also going to charge me for their decals. 

Call me cheap if you want but I am now going to pay a company advertise THEIR product. 

Curious how other people have made out getting decals for plows or other equipment.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Seams reasonable that they charge you. It cost them to make them. I would have gone to the dealer from the start. Each sticker has a part number


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Screw them If you have to pay for them...they may as well have your name on them.


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

Superior L & L;1371583 said:


> Seams reasonable that they charge you. It cost them to make them. I would have gone to the dealer from the start. Each sticker has a part number


I was trying to avoid the dealer since I was hoping to not pay for them I didn't want to dealer to have to do all the running around for free.

And I should be clear, I am not looking for the full set with all the warning crap, just prefer the look of the Boss or what ever on the front. It looks kinda naked without them.

Also I would think that a company would want to advertise that their plow if still working in this case 10 years later.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

I agree with what Johnny said, if you like that look go to a sign shop with a pic of the blizzard decal & size, tell them you want a simliar look but with your company name or logo. See what they come up with, you'll probably surprised.


----------



## 7d9_z28 (Dec 3, 2010)

I have heard alot of guys just email the manufacturers and got decals sent free, including Meyer. But when I emailed Meyer, they wanted to charge me. They are cheaper on eBay than they are from the manu. but I still am not paying them for stickers. Makes me want to email a different manu. and get THEIR decals free, and put them on my meyer, then send the pic to meyer.


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

So good news arrived today.....

I know I kinda bashed Blizzard for not sending free decals, but Today they proved me wrong. doesn't UPS show up with a full set of Blizzard 810ss decals. Although I still never got a response either by email or phone I am glad to see they are supporting their product and customers. 

Thanks Blizzard!!:bluebounc (Actually Box was address from Western, but that's not important)


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

I received decals from Boss and Protec both companys were more than happy to send them. The only bad thing is I cant seem to get them to send a new plow and pusher.


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

KBTConst;1380983 said:


> I received decals from Boss and Protec both companys were more than happy to send them. The only bad thing is I cant seem to get them to send a new plow and pusher.


Yea I have BOSS ones on the way too, they should be here any day now. Still have to patch the skin on one blade so I am not in a rush yet.


----------

